

Facebook or MySpace? - Social Network Preference Survey - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/11/social-network-usage-survey-is-myspace.html

======
imurray
Comments to submitter / author:

The Race / Ethnicity box is US centric.

The music genres choice is limited (classical?) and not everyone listens to
any music. “I don’t know” (a proxy for other, or not interested) isn’t a real
option, it just asks the user to make a real choice.

Submitting the survey fails with Adblock plus (a common firefox extension)
enabled because of the “suspicious” affilliate.php name. And on failing, the
survey needs filling in from scratch.

~~~
NathanKP
Hmm, yeah I programmed the survey myself so there might be glitches. I hadn't
tested it with Adblock Plus. Its on the affiliate-script.com domain because
that's my current startup that I am programming. ;)

You are correct about the US centric race / ethnicity box. I didn't think of
that when I made it. I'll have to search and see if I can find any suggestions
on how to make it more global.

Also what other kind of genres would you like to see added to the music box
other than I don't know?

~~~
imurray
Easylist, the standard list for Adblock plus, contains the rule:
<pre>/affiliate*.php?</pre>

You might question whether the race/ethnicity box makes any sense if you don’t
know the country that the person is from. If you are only interested in the US
to simplify your comparison, you could say that.

Other options? Maybe: classical, other, none.

------
JohnnyBrown
I would be on the lookout for some sampling error here. I found this survey
through HN, which I assume isn't exactly populated by the poor and
disenfranchised. how else are respondents being driven to the survey?

also, the answer is yes. Myspace is totally for the poors.

~~~
NathanKP
Yes I totally agree about the sample error. I'm trying to make up for it by
inviting people on reddit, small forums, Google Wave and other sources that I
have access to.

But I totally expect a sampling skew because I am strongly rooted in the
"Facebook" community and will find it hard to reach the MySpace group because
of this "digital divide". I'm also planning to balance things out with real
world survey attempts, talking to people on the street.

